# Redbelt



## Drac (Sep 2, 2008)

Did anyone see this movie??? I must have missed it when it was released to the theaters...


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 2, 2008)

No I did not see it, does anyone know if it was any good.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 2, 2008)

Well I did not see it but by all accounts from what I have heard it was bad.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 2, 2008)

I heard about it, by movie trailer ... but haven't seen it, nor heard reviews from anybody who had.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 2, 2008)

Here ya go ... trailer


----------



## Darksoul (Sep 2, 2008)

-I actually just watched a few days ago, and although I was expecting something more, at least thats what the trailers lead me to believe, it wasn't bad. I think its meant to be a simple movie, nothing exotic. Anyways, I like the main actor, Chiwetel Elijofor (sp?), he was the assassin in Serenity, you know, the one that comes at you 'sideways'? Guess the most notable part of the movie for me was when I realized what the main character was really facing. Give it a whirl.

Andrew


----------



## Drac (Sep 2, 2008)

Not a bad flick...I enjoyed it so much I purchased it...


----------



## Brian Jones (Sep 5, 2008)

I didn't think it was too bad at all.  Not quite what I expected, but not bad.  I'm surprised it didn't get a wider release.

Brian Jones


----------



## Laurentkd (Sep 5, 2008)

I really like Mamet movies, but I missed this one in the theaters... thanks for the reviews, I had completely forgotten about it.  I'll have to go rent it.


----------



## tko4u (Sep 7, 2008)

I watched it and it wasnt like normal movies. It was very simple. While I enjoyed it, I wasnt crazy about the ending. It kinda just ended where I thought there couldve been about 5 more minutes after the end scene. Oh well though, Decent flick!


----------



## Steve (Sep 7, 2008)

I liked it.  Not as good as other Mamet films but still a very good fight movie.  
One thing I thought was a little wires is the demonization of the Brazilians.  They were all bad guys. 

Decent fight choreography and the main actor was superb (can't remember his name off tjebtip of my head).  I think it represented BJJ well and martial arts in general well and was an entertaining if somewhat inrealistic or unlikely story.  I would also have liked to seen a stronger ending.  

All in all a movie worth watching.


----------



## phlaw (Sep 11, 2008)

I thought it sucked.  I enjoyed Never Back Down much more.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Sep 12, 2008)

I will likely rent this. Never Back Down is decent but still only an average movie.


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 12, 2008)

I heard that Redbelt was *much* better than Scorpion King II.


----------



## Drac (Sep 13, 2008)

JBrainard said:


> I heard that Redbelt was *much* better than Scorpion King II.


 
Now that's a not fair...*ANYTHING *is better than Scorpion King II..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 13, 2008)

Drac said:


> Now that's a not fair...*ANYTHING *is better than Scorpion King II..




*Anything*, yes that hits it on the mark!


----------



## agemechanic03 (Sep 13, 2008)

Haven't seen Scorpion King II, but I also did not enjoy Redbelt. I was dissapointed at how it ended and many other areas too. The one thing I did like was how he went about his training and dealing with things. The only positive I seen.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Sep 26, 2008)

I didnt think it was a bad movie. Mainly due to the fact of principles and respect, the point of the movie was not about the competition, and (in my opinion) was minorly about ju-jitsu. It touches upon some other issues in the fight sports world. The ones that we the fans feed. We all want a show I guess. Looking for a martial arts movie as an action movie this is not it. However if you look at it in a different light the movie is not that bad. I'm probably alone on this but I think its better than Never Back Down.


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 29, 2008)

Watched Sunday. I thought it had a noble story line. Definately worht checking out.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 29, 2008)

I saw Redbelt last week. I'm used to really bad MA flicks (like old Jerry Trimble & Dale "Appollo" Cook bad) so I had few expectations. It wasn't bad. It ain't Oscar worthy, but it ain't bad.


----------

